# Pressure washer with HOT water? Which and how much??



## DanHawkes (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

First question ever posted so please be gentle.

I'm quite into this detailing lark. I enjoy keeping the evo looking top. I've got a hose attached foam lance but it doesn't seem to make much foam.

I was thinking about investing in a pressure washer. But I would like to get one that produces hot water. Does such a miracle item exist and if so which one to get and how much will it cost me for one that will last.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It'd be easier to run hot water through it, rather than one that creates hot water. I think they are powered by diesel and so very expensive.

Most PW's will take 60 degrees celcius comfortably - any more than that and you'll start to affect waxes/sealants too I imagine. Hot foam = win!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Not sure about the ones that actually turn cold to hot, but I just run my hose from the hot tap which produces hot water from the Pressure Washer


----------



## diddymonster (Oct 10, 2010)

Most domestic pressure washers will not be too keen on having any sort of hot water put through the, as it turns the o rings in the pump brittle which eventually will lead to pump failure, you can buy o rings which are designed for hot water which you could change the standard ones for but it's a PITA if you don't know what your doing!! 

Machine mart sell a small electric powered hot water pressure washer under the Clarke brand but it is around £450 new off the top of my head, eBay is your best bet to be perfectly honest, 

My hot water pressure washer cost £9000 new but I got it 2 years old off eBay for £1000!!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

As mentioned pipe your PW up to your hot water tap. Karcher say they're good for 60deg, that should not affect o-rings or seals too badly.

The alternative is a hot PW but that's going to be >>£1000.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Was thinking of doing just that- install a water heater in my garage and mix in the hot water to the inlet of the PW. My PW is a 130bar 10yo Lavor, and even that is specified to max 60deg water inlet. I'm gonna try it and see what happens. I already changed the o-rings myself on this PW and it was a doddle to do.


----------



## damjohn (May 11, 2010)

*Air in hot water*

be carefull using warm or hot water through a pressure washer, because there is air in warm or hot water and that will cause the pump cavation on the pump and damages the pump seals easy, just like running short of water on the pump.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We've got a Karcher hot washer that runs on diesel or kerosene,had it a good few years now and couldn't be without it. Cost is approx £1,500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Lavor Missouri which is incredible! About £1,000 new and very very good quality. 

Really is night and day cold water versus hot water. :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldnt run any decent powered pressure washer from a gravity fed hot tap. I doubt there would be enough flow to avoid straining the motor. 

Hot washers really are the nuts, I use a Karcher one at work, dosent use much diesel either especially when you only have it set about 40-50 degreese for washing cars. Having instant scorching water for your buckets is a luxury.


----------



## Bertie123 (Apr 24, 2009)

You could install a thermostatic mixing valve to blend hot and cold water to your outside tap.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=thermostatic+mixing+valve&_frs=1&_sop=2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m359










pic from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermostatic_mixing_valve


----------



## Nikolas (Mar 18, 2012)

In my house soon we will install a solar boiler( if that is the word) and i think its the perfect time to install also an extension for hot water to go on the yard, so the installation is like boiler->(hot water)pipe->tap->pressure washer? There has to be some kind of a compressor in order to increase the bar pressure for the pressure washer?(Because i've heard that water overflows from boiler or something) Thank you!


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

This is what I did http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256404&highlight=thermastatic+valve Works a treat!


----------



## Nikolas (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you very much mate!


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

On this site it says you can make any of these machines run hot water using a hot box?

http://www.malcleanse.co.uk/static/ELECTRIC_PRESSURE_WASHER__Guide


----------

